# My Poor Betta



## lycanthrope (Jan 27, 2009)

so my betta that ive had for about 7 months has had a few health problems. a few months ago he had a near death experience with what i think was either ich or cottonwool disease. it was a long and traumatic few days but he recovered and all was well. tonight however he seems to be having the same problems. he is becoming very pale and has started to shed a film from his scales. he is also spending most of his time on the bottom of his bowl. ive done a complete water change but he still dosent seem to be doing too well. dose anyone know what is causing this? im using bottled water now incase it had to do with my tap water but other than that i cant think of a thing that could be causing this. if you have any ideas please let me know. thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Are you medicating him? I usually always medicate my bettas with a bit of melafix if I'm not sure of the diagnosis.


----------



## lycanthrope (Jan 27, 2009)

i used rid-ich last time and changed his water every day or so but this time all ive done so far is change his water. what is melafix?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what size tank is he in and at what temperature?bettas are much abused little fish.kept in small unheated boowls is not the best for them.i have built betta tanks that while small;they had heat and filtration.bettas like it warm;about 80 degrees.i always bred mine at 82 and always had happy healthy fish that would spawn quite often and produce large numbers of eggs.


----------



## lycanthrope (Jan 27, 2009)

unfortunately he is in just a plain old unheated glass bowl is there any way to heat one of those or do i need to get a new one? he went for a long time as a happy normal betta im just wondering what the change is


----------



## lycanthrope (Jan 27, 2009)

saddly my betta, jun, has passed away...


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jun...my thoughts are with you


----------

